# Is Maggie even pregnant??



## HobbsFarm (Sep 11, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]Hello! Here are some pictures that I took this morning of Maggie. She doesn't look near as big as some of the photos of your Mommas-to-be that I have seen on here. I really think she is pregnant, but maybe they got the due date wrong. We were told she was due in August but could she go a couple more months? This is frustrating!!




: [/SIZE]


----------



## jdomep (Sep 11, 2006)

Miss Maggie looks pregnant to me



: (but I have only had 2 donk babies so far). Can you feel movement? Give her a big belly hug - I was able to feel Tommy move often.

Due in August? Donks go anywhere from 11-13 months so that could be easy to go until October/November.

How tall is she??


----------



## HobbsFarm (Sep 11, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]She is 37 inches. And I have given her numerous great big hugs to try and feel some type of movement and I have yet to feel anything move in there... [/SIZE]

Another question... Maggie is scared of my four year old son and even startles easy around me. He has never been mean to her or teased her, but he is all boy, meaning he can be loud and is always moving around fast. I didn't think that was in character for a mini donk. Could she have been abused where she used to live or something like that?





Thanks! Shannon





http://hobbsfarm.spaces.live.com/


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi Shannon, I would say she is pg, from the looks of the "bag" picture, and if she would be due soon you definitely should be feeling some movement by now. Have you tried pressing right in front of her bag? You can feel movement in that area quit often. But I really dont think she is due for awhile. Mine always get HUGE. They do---right before foaling, (I would say a few days) look to slim down, but its only because "baby" is getting into position. Another little "item" you can watch, is her vulva, alot of times right before giving birth, they will turn from a pink color to a pinkish red, to a red, (if you want me to go more into details just email me :bgrin) right now, she has almost next to nothing in a bad, so you can sleep for awhile yet!



: Now, you can go and give her a big (((HUGG))) from me too. It sounds like Maggie might have been abused. I have a few rescue donkeys including a BLM standard, my one seems to be afraid of my 4 yr old grandson when he screams, and I do know this donk has been abused bad. How is Maggie when you make fast movements around her? She looks like she is a very good little girl. My BLM HATED women when we got him in Montana, BOY---talk about a rude awakening to me, but eventually he learned that I was not going to hurt him, and I guess we have come to a mutual understanding... :bgrin now we love each other



: Corinne


----------



## HobbsFarm (Sep 12, 2006)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> Hi Shannon, I would say she is pg, from the looks of the "bag" picture, and if she would be due soon you definitely should be feeling some movement by now. Have you tried pressing right in front of her bag? You can feel movement in that area quit often. But I really dont think she is due for awhile. Mine always get HUGE. They do---right before foaling, (I would say a few days) look to slim down, but its only because "baby" is getting into position. Another little "item" you can watch, is her vulva, alot of times right before giving birth, they will turn from a pink color to a pinkish red, to a red, (if you want me to go more into details just email me :bgrin ) right now, she has almost next to nothing in a bad, so you can sleep for awhile yet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will give her a big hug



: when ever it stops raining! Thanks for all of the "watch for" signs. I have a man coming out in a few days to install a wireless camera in her stall so that I can watch her from in the house. I know instead of watching Andy at night now, I'll be watching her! I also have a Momma goat due Sept 30 and I think the camera will be useful then too! I don't want to miss either birth. I missed Daisy's first kid by 15 minutes. 

Back to Magnolia, she is jumpy around me and other adults too, it is just worse with my son. Like she will try to actually get away from him instead of just being startled. Maybe some kids were mean to her at her old home. I hate that. But she is coming around slowly. I hope she will love me as much as yours do you. She is a good girl. She doesn't bite and she halters and leads pretty easily, so I have no complaints! I'm sure I will be posting pictures and asking opinions as the time nears. Thanks, Shannon :bgrin


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 12, 2006)

You just cant beat having a good camera system...you might not get much done in the house, but you'll be plenty busy---sitting in front of the tv with the camera watching and watching! Eventually you should invest in a equipage system, after you get that ,along with a camera, you will actually get to sleep at night and still not miss any births. I LOVE my system, both the equipage and my cameras, PLUS--I have it all hooked into the tv that is in my computer room, so I can sit on Lil Beginnings at the same time! :bgrin :bgrin Corinne


----------



## HobbsFarm (Sep 12, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]Okay, I had to do some research to find out what an Equipage system was. That is so neat! How reliable is it? How many births have you seen because of it? I will have to have one of those too! Maybe for next foaling season though...lol. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]I did hug Maggie when I went out and held her where you said to and I didn't feel anything. You think that is because she isn't far enough along yet? I'm gonna keep huggin' until I feel something in there!! :lol: Shannon[/SIZE]


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Sep 13, 2006)

Shannon...stand back and just do a belly stare. I would think you would see movement within a few minutes. Another thing I have always done when my Jenny's were pregnant was talk to the babies..get your face down there and say kinda loudly "Hi Baby"...stand back and see if it moves. Funny...this is how Abbie got her name. I did this with Bunny almost daily the last 2 months or so and the baby responded imediately to "Baby" after she was born....I didn't want to call her Baby...so I tried Abbie on her and she responded like I was calling her Baby



:

I need to get a camera too....what kind are you getting?

Hey Corrine...what kind do you have?

* I also have a metal barn and have heard you have to get a special camera...do any of you know about that ? Talk to you soon



: Teri


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 13, 2006)

You just keep on hugging her, I think your going to be all hugged out before she has that baby! I do know of one jenny, where there actually loaded her up and brought her over to my house just so I could tell them if she was bred or not..we never took her out of the trailer, but from looking in the trailer I said she dont look it at all, Bob (hubby) didnt think so either. They sold this jenny, and the day she left I was at there house, she still didnt look bred..no bag, no signs no ANYTHING...and about 4 weeks after she was sold I got BABY PICTURES, she sure was one elusive jenny about foaling! (Jrox--if your reading this --I am sure your still laughing at this one :bgrin --but one out of HOW MANY isnt too bad... :bgrin



: )Terri and Shannon, I have the equipage birthing system, I had 2 but just sold one of them. I have 4 moniters that attach to the halters, and when they lay down in the birthing position these little moniters send a signal to my beeper which I carry with me..then I quick look at the tv, with the cameras on, and if something is going on--make a mad dash to the barn while I am still probably jumping into my panta and putting one shoe on...lol..



:



: :bgrin This past foaling season I foaled out 21 mares, and only lost one to a red bag delivery, the cord was completely twisted, so I am sure this baby was doing flip flops for a good day..since the day before he was kicking! (9 were my own..the rest were either friends or someone my vet sent to me) The system is a little pricey, but even if you can save the life of one foal it is well worth it. You buy the system with one halter moniter, and can add on as many as you want later. I'm not real sure but I think the system is around $600.00 and the moniters are $100.00 .Of course, I do have a backup system named Ella... :bgrin she is my jenny who ALWAYS lets me know right before a mare or jenny foals, and sometimes has actually beat the equipage with beeping me!~ I wouldnt be without my equipage. My camera system is the Leapfrog brand, 2.4 GHz, wavemaster, I have the wireless, color and sound. Our barn is a old dairy barn, which Bob remodeled for my minis..its about 94' long and 40' wide, my transmitter for the cameras sit in a window about 50' from the back of our house. The cameras have to go thru one outside house wall, and 2 interior walls to get to the receiver which sits on top of the tv. It comes in perfectly clear and you can hear every little sound in the barn. I have no cables or antenna with mine. Hope this helps you, if you have any more questions just ask away! Corinne


----------



## HobbsFarm (Sep 13, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt] I am not sure of the kind that I was quoted. I just called a local guy that does surveillance equip and things like that. He gave me a price of $250 for the camera, transmitter and reciever for the tv hook up and $50 for installation. He also said that if he couldn't get it to come in clear and work properly that I wouldn't have to buy it. I thought that was a deal. I will find out what the brand is and also let you know how it works. Now I would like to spend a little more and get one that you can add (cameras) on to if I ever wanted to do that. And Corinne has me wanting a color camera with sound! The one I was quoted was just a b/w camera. I don't know what I'm going to do. Corinne, thank you for shaing that info on your camera and equipage. The equipage will definitely be next! :aktion033: Like you said, I probably wouldn't get much done in the house for watching the barn! I am looking forward to seeing how different they act when I'm not around. Did you have someone come install your Wavemaster system or is your hubby handy?? Shannon :bgrin [/SIZE]


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Sep 13, 2006)

Geezzzzz...I can't believe the price Shannon & the installing price is great



: We live in Microsoft country here and everything is always MUCH higher  Our life style & income just doesn't fit in ??

Can't wait to hear how you like it.....also, I guess it wouldn't hurt to ask if he will come to Washington to install one for me



Teri


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 13, 2006)

When we first got it, a friend install it, but then I had this brainstorm :no: :no: :no: and was going to move it, so I undid EVERYTHING, the second time Bob installed it and added 4 more cameras. I guess it was pretty easy to install. I'm just really good at uninstalling everything! I have a single camera black/white which we now have in the full size horses barn, I dont like it, you can see the horses, but if a mare lays down and would start to push the bag out..you wouldnt be able to make that out..my color camera shows everything very clear. BTY---our income and lifestyle, dont seem to go together either, something just dont seem right :bgrin



: Corinne


----------



## HobbsFarm (Sep 13, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]Teri, I will post tomorrow and let you know the price difference on the color camera with sound. I hope it's not a lot more, if so, I'll just be telling you how the b/w one works...lol! [/SIZE]

Y'all have a great night! Shannon :saludando:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 13, 2006)

I forgot to mention that the cameras I use are GE Colorcams.


----------

